# [solved]portage, bashrc i gcc

## nenros

Jak może widać kilka postów niżej bawiłem się clangiem i chromem i chciałbym kontynuować parę eksperymentów, jednakże jednak jestem noobkiem w tej kwestii i dalej mam parę pytań. Próbuję zrobić tak, aby tylko wybrane kompilował za pomocą gcc. Znalazłem rozwiązanie z icc http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_C++_Compiler i próbowałem to trochę zmodyfikować i doszedłem że starczy takie coś:

```

if [ -r ${ROOT}/etc/portage/package.gcc ] || return 0

while read -a target; do

  if [ "${target}" = "${CATEGORY}/${PN}" ]; then

    export CC="/usr/bin/gcc"

    export CXX="/usr/bin/g++"

    break

  fi

done < ${ROOT}/etc/portage/package.gcc

fi

```

aczkolwiek to nie działa, ktoś podpowie jak to rozwiązać?

edit:

Dobra problem solved, nie ustawiam zmiennej w make.conf, tylko w samym bashrc

```

 [ -r ${ROOT}/etc/portage/package.gcc ] || return 0

while read -a target; do

  if [ "${target}" = "${CATEGORY}/${PN}" ]; then

    export CC="/usr/bin/gcc"

    export CXX="/usr/bin/g++"

  else

    export CC="/usr/bin/clang"

    export CXX="/usr/bin/clang++"

  fi

done < ${ROOT}/etc/portage/package.gcc

```

----------

## Jacekalex

Łap sznurka:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Clang

Da się tym sposobem majstrować przy kompilatorach we wszystkich kierunkach  :Wink: 

----------

